# Another new guy to IMF



## Soul Strong (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey guys new member here.I look forward to meeting people here as well as the vast knowledge and wisdom that you guys are clearly willing to share.Looking to take things up a notch again and know that I am in the right place to do so.

Peace


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2016)

The 8 of us here are perverted and don't lift.


----------



## Riles (Feb 3, 2016)

Welcome, you sexy MF


----------



## brazey (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## FitnessFreak89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Strong (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome


----------

